# Buying and registration of a second-hand car



## Zori Mladenova (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi ladies and gentlemen,

I finally will get my driving licence this week (I hope so), and the time for taking the decision to buy new or second-hand car is fast approaching. I would be happy to everyone who will share his/her thoughts about:

- what is the best in Dubai to buy a brand new car or second-hand in terms of price, technical check-ups and registration process

- if we would like to buy a second-hand car what are the steps for doing that - obtaining a deed (how, where), technical testing (RTA or other agency/firm)

- how we can check if the car was stolen somewhere in the world and then transported to UAE (if it is possible here someone to become a fraud target)

- what we have to look at if we choose to buy a pre-owned car - mileage, year, service history, smoking owner, etc. Any other important things, what are your invaluable recommendations?

Many thanks for everyone who will spend time to reply me. Thanks for your help!
Regards


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Have a look at the "sticky" threads at the top of the Dubai part of the forum
There is s specific thread about cars and driving in the UAE.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...iving-dubai/82210-cars-driving-questions.html
There is also a good search function on the forum - this will be useful to you, as all your questions have been asked and answered many times before.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Zori Mladenova (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks, Stevesolar, for your suggestion. I had tried to find the relevant information but in these 143 pages and so many different postings, I got lost. Most of the postings contain information which is old or has changed, so I wished to save my time and make things easier for me


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Easiest way is to buy from a franchised dealer, so you know that White Mercedes SLK you were looking at (perfect for you) then that will be Gargash.

Also get an independent assessment, AED500 - use Saluki garages to do it - is money well spent. Check with a franchised dealer the VIN etc. they should be able to pull the whole history of the car from their database, no matter where it's from in the world.

Finally only buy a UAE car, not a GCC one, not an im[ported one, that way there is less chance of being taken for a ride.

Always haggle, but half the time it's pointless, and i would always pay cash if I can.


----------



## Zori Mladenova (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks, The Rascal, for mentioning a few points that I had never been thought about. Do you think that RTA is not able to check the history of the car? For the assessment - why not technical testing by RTA again? I was thinking to do the both things at the same place - technical testing+history check and the registration.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

History check from RTA will only give you this country, main dealers is so much better, as it gives the servicing details etc. the RTA's doesn't.

Technical testing by the RTA is all well and good, however it only covers certain items, isn't fully comprehensive and, because of the process, it means spending time (and potentially a deposit) on a lemon. Get an independent report, especially if you're spending 50k or more.

Good luck with the White SLK.


----------



## Zori Mladenova (Jan 19, 2015)

Why do you think I am attracted of White, SLK or in combination? In fact, I love Mercedes, but have not decided yet what brand to purchase


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You're Bulgarian.

In Rascal's eyes all women east of the former Iron curtain are tall, skinny, Slavic, blond and drive a trashy Mercedes.



Zori Mladenova said:


> Why do you think I am attracted of White, SLK or in combination? In fact, I love Mercedes, but have not decided yet what brand to purchase


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> You're Bulgarian.
> 
> In Rascal's eyes all women east of the former Iron curtain are tall, skinny, Slavic, blond and drive a trashy Mercedes.


You mean they're not? They were last time I was in Serbia....


----------



## Zori Mladenova (Jan 19, 2015)

Hahaha... I like Mercedes as in the Europe it represents style, yet in our countries - Bulgaria and Yugoslavia it has been connected to people who do not have any education, but lots of money and who look at women as the additional accessory to their car.... But if he has a Balkan origin he should know that. By the way, I am not skinny and was blond many years ago


----------



## Zori Mladenova (Jan 19, 2015)

Try dubizzle, there are tons of ads for pre-owned cars. Good luck


----------

